# Surrogacy in Cyprus



## EuanandShaun (Dec 26, 2021)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone had had any luck with surrogacy in cyprus, this seems to be mine and my husbands only option. But we are worried about finding the right or a legitimate one that would be good for us. 
Any information would be great.

Thanks


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

EuanandShaun said:


> Hi I was just wondering if anyone had had any luck with surrogacy in cyprus, this seems to be mine and my husbands only option. But we are worried about finding the right or a legitimate one that would be good for us.
> Any information would be great.
> 
> Thanks



Try Dunya IVF in Cyprus, they offer surrogacy programs there. Here is a link dunyaivf.com/en/surrogacy/


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

EuanandShaun said:


> Hi I was just wondering if anyone had had any luck with surrogacy in cyprus, this seems to be mine and my husbands only option. But we are worried about finding the right or a legitimate one that would be good for us.
> Any information would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Hello EuanandShaun, how are you in your search were you able to try my suggestion? Otherwise where did you have your surrogacy?


----------

